# Landowner's Lic/tag exemptions



## Smallie Gene

From the way I read the rules, one does not have to buy a license or tag for deer when hunting on their own land. I did not see any minimum qualifications for this rule as far as amount of land required to fall under the landowner license and tag exemption. I got a buddy who keeps trying to tell me you have to have 10-15 acres to qualify for the exemption and I told him to go blank himself.

Can anyone shed any light on this? It is my understanding that even if I had a 1/4 acre I could hunt without buying a license or a tag.???


----------



## M.Magis

Your right. Many people think that there's a minimum amount, and maybe at one time there was. But, not now.


----------



## Parrothead

You have to own it or your parents have to own it:
 Landowners and their children - Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land they own. 


If you are renting a place then these are the requirements:
 Tenants and their children on land on which they reside and from which they derive the majority of their income from agricultural production on that land - Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land where they reside. 

There are no acreage requirements. There used to be for deer hunting only but that has all changed many years ago. If your buddy still does not get it, then show him a copy of the reg's and ask him to show you where it says anything about acreage requirements.


----------



## Smallie Gene

Thanks dudes. I read the regs online but felt like I was missing something. I don't know what my buddy was thinking but I never do. He ain't exactly the brightest feller in the world.

Here is a spinoff question: If I shoot a deer on my land but it piles up on adjacent land, and even if I had the owner's permission, would I technically need a license to retrieve it? Basically, I have two acres, only the back 20% is wooded and I am wondering if I need to do a headshot or not or just go for the vitals because even if you double lung them and pierce their heart, they can still run for 100 yards sometimes.


----------



## Onion

You should not need a license or "bought" tag as long as you shoot the deer on your land, no matter where you retrieve it. 

I say "bought" tag because it is my understanding that you still need to tag the deer asap. My friend that does this uses a printed form he made up that looks very similar to Ohio's tags.


----------



## fishingful

you must attach a tag to the deer with your name address and the time killed it can be in pen on a piece of paper and check the deer at a check station we use the land owner tags every year


----------



## peon

it is a law to have a pen, paper and watch if your going to use a landowner tag.. im pretty sure if you dont have pen, paper and watch they can give you a ticket..


----------



## Smallie Gene

I've just heard that the deer must be tagged properly before moving it. I never heard you could get in trouble if you didn't have a writing utensil. I always have something to write with, its called my duck plug (a.k.a. #2 pencil). I also like to write poems for my wife when I am out hunting.... Not


----------



## truck

You are right Peon,go down to East Fork lake during gun season.They love to give out tickets for not having that every year.Mostly no pen/pensil.


----------



## Parrothead

I write mine out in BLOOD ha ha ha. 
A pen is the best choice though. The watch is necesary so you can put the time of kill on the form and you also have to know when it is legal shooting time and ending time. You can have your name and other info already on the tag. DONT FORGET THE STRING... to attach the tag to the deer. They can/will get ya for that one also. String or a wire tie or plastic zip tie works real well.
Put the tag on it BEFORE you move it. 
If you shoot one on your property and it dies on your neighbors, you should contact the wildlife officer for your county. Make sure you have permission from your neighbor before retreiving your deer. believe it or not every year there are arguments over this type of thing.


----------



## Paul Anderson

I didn't know that you had to have a watch with you. I don't wear a watch. I have not even owned a watch for over 15 years. I do always have my cellphone with me, so I could get the time there. It makes sense that you need a timepiece to record the time of harvest, but I honestly never thought about it. I have previously just guessed what time it was. That is good advice parrothead.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Smallie, you are cracking me up man!


----------



## Smallie Gene

Parrothead said:


> If you shoot one on your property and it dies on your neighbors, you should contact the wildlife officer for your county.


Yeah, funny  

Yeah Parrott, all the time I see guys who forget the string to attach the tag and just stick it in the deer's ear and then the tag blows out of the back of the truck and they have to make up another one and thats a good way to get busted.


----------



## noboatdave

I forgot the string last year and stuck my landowner tag in a does mouth. It held a little too well.


----------



## Parrothead

ewwwwww. why you do dat? lol


----------



## bkr43050

Every year I put one or two deer on landowner's permits. All I use to attach my tag is a piece of cardboard with my information all hand written on it.


----------



## davycrockett

After the folks bought 60 acres (30 wooded) in 2000 I've been fortunate to tag out every year but one. What I use for a temp. tag is a piece of an empty plastic quart oil bottle. I poke a hole in one corner and afix it to the turdy pointer  with a zip tie. I then use a sharpie to fill in required info. The tag is waterproof and tearproof. Works for me.


----------



## saugeyesam

i was just looking through some old regs and it used to be you had to own a min of 20 acres but the last one i see a ref. to this is 1994 95 i think it might be older i look again but i dont think there is a min anymore.




if it's brown its down!! lol
just kidding.


----------



## bkr43050

saugeyesam said:


> i was just looking through some old regs and it used to be you had to own a min of 20 acres but the last one i see a ref. to this is 1994 95 i think it might be older i look again but i dont think there is a min anymore.


 That explains the number of folks still thinking that there is a minimum currently. Now you can justiify the reason for holding on to those old regs.


----------



## realtree

I have another question. The regulation book states you can only harvest one antlered deer per season. Does this apply to landowners as well?


----------



## M.Magis

Yes, the rules/limits are the same. Just no license or tag needed.


----------



## boss302

What about the hunter's safety course or whatever? I've never hunted before, nor have I had a hunting licence. Can I just go out back on my Parent's property and shoot a deer, tag it, and check it in?


----------



## M.Magis

boss302 said:


> What about the hunter's safety course or whatever? I've never hunted before, nor have I had a hunting licence. Can I just go out back on my Parent's property and shoot a deer, tag it, and check it in?


Technically, yes. I would suggest taking the course. It doesn't take long.


----------



## beaver

I asked this question to a warden once. He told me that there is no longer a minimal land requirement but *THE DEER HAS TO BE SHOT AND DIE ON YOUR LAND.* So Id go for head shots if i was you. 

Also, if your deer dies on another persons property, they dont have to let you get it. you can take a warden or deputy with you and they can try to _persuade_ them to let you. But by law, if it dies on their property, it is their deer. But technically, then they have to tag it. Only reason that I know this, is because of a bad experience. They werent going to let me get the deer until the issue with them tagging it was brought up. Sad thing is, I could have easily crossed the line and got my deer and nobody would have known. I was trying to do the right thing.


----------



## player4x4life

i too have talked to the warden and you are right has to be shot and has to die on your property , if it runs to the neighbors and dies you cant use a landowner tag . head shots put them down where they stand but will also blow the antlers off, so id buy a tag just in case , mr big shows up , that way its legal in all aspects , good luck this year


----------



## realtree

M.Magis said:


> Technically, yes. I would suggest taking the course. It doesn't take long.


I would also recommend taking the hunter safety course, even if you do the self study. It is very informative and gives you a greater appriciation for hunting.


----------



## chillerfish

Has happened to "us" before as well as nothing to attach with, etc.. We had some free time @ the shop during the recent "recession" so we developed and Mfg the "GTC" Game Tag Caddy. www.gametagcaddy.com It's an all in one unit that stores your tag, has a pencil in it, attaches to the game and protects your now "Paper" tag during transport (sells for about $2). Check it out. You can find them mostly in smaller name stores in NE Ohio that deal with Baumlier Wholesale (No Dick's or Gander, they weren't interested for some reason - Probably because they where made in USA....locally). I know Kames, Ohio Outdoor Sports, Coulters and some others around have them on the counter. Good luck. Note- If your store does not deal with Baumlier whlsle and wants some of the caddy's - have them go to the website. Thanks


----------



## Onion

player4x4life said:


> i too have talked to the warden and you are right has to be shot and has to die on your property , if it runs to the neighbors and dies you cant use a landowner tag . head shots put them down where they stand but will also blow the antlers off, so id buy a tag just in case , mr big shows up , that way its legal in all aspects , good luck this year



This sounded wrong to me so I checked with the ODNR via e-mail.

The question I asked was:

_If I shoot a deer on my property and it dies on a neighboring 
property can I still use a landowner tag? I have already been granted 
permission to retrieve downed deer at all surrounding properties. _

The answer:

_If a deer you shoot on your property goes onto a neighbor's property 
and dies you can still use your landowner's permit. If you shoot it on 
your property, it wanders onto the neighbor's and you must shoot it 
again on the neighbor's property you will not be able to use the 
landowner. _

This was via the [email protected] e-mail address and the lady answering was named Donna.


----------

